# Coconut Wax



## kittywings (Oct 21, 2009)

Is there a reason why I don't hear much about this?  Do any of you have experience using it for candles?


----------



## IanT (Oct 22, 2009)

never heard of it?! got any links!?!


----------



## kittywings (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL, if I DID would I be asking for info, Ian??!!  SHEESH!


----------



## IanT (Oct 22, 2009)

lol...my curiosity is driving me insane and a google search hasnt turned anything useful up lol


----------



## kittywings (Oct 22, 2009)

HENCE me posting a question!  lol   :wink:


----------



## Wax Munky (Oct 22, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> Is there a reason why I don't hear much about this?  Do any of you have experience using it for candles?



Here ya go..
http://www.swanscandles.com/store/soy_b ... waxes.html

All Natural Coconut Container Wax
All Natural Coconut Wax made with natural coconut oils. This natural wax will hold up to 10% fragrance, has good hot & cold scent throw. The all natural coconut wax will adhere very well to the glass & burn very clean. Coconut wax is usually a bright white color & very creamy. As with all natural products you will see a slight variance in color from batch to batch. 

http://www.cleannaturalhealthy.com/

WHY COCONUT WAX?

Our 100% natural proprietory blend of organic coconut wax is made only with natural biodegradable ingredients. Coconut wax comes from the process of collecting the tropical beauties (the coconuts), and cold pressing the oil out of the meat of the coconut, and then cleaning and filtering the wax until you have a beautiful white, creamy, dreamy wax....Clean, Natural, and Healthy. (a much happier picture than where you get paraffin wax from...Check out Paraffin Wax...Are you ready to stop burning oil?) (and much cooler than where you would get soybean wax...Boring!) All of the ingredients that we use in our proprietary blend are also manufactured with non-GMO, pesticide free raw materials that are manufactured ecologically sound, socially just, and economically responsible according to international standards. Below are some of the associations that our wax suppliers belong to;

Ok I think this last group are snobs..Careful what ya say about paraffin/soy users.Hypocrites..Have YOU hugged a tree today? 

Munky.


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

Wax Munky said:
			
		

> kittywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I knew I was right to have faith in you to chime in sooner or later Munky... twas irresitable wasnt it  8)


----------



## kittywings (Oct 24, 2009)

I had found that other stuff, I'm wondering if anyone here has experience with it....


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> I had found that other stuff, I'm wondering if anyone here has experience with it....




How YOU dooooin!   Im sorry your pic was distractin me...whatd you just say!?!?


----------



## Wax Munky (Oct 24, 2009)

IanT said:
			
		

> Wax Munky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me? Not sure what you mean Ian.

Munky.


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

you are the candle master! and it seems like your the only one who answers these types of questions when everyone else is stumped...I think you are our most active candle member   lol

so that was my way of saying you rock! 

I knew if we waited...sooner or later youd pop into the thread with some valuable info .....and I you didnt let me dooooooooooooown!



:*


----------



## Wax Munky (Oct 24, 2009)

Thank you for clearing that up Ian.And a compliment to! WHOAA..My melt pot  runneth's over 

I like questions like that they don't scare me!!..Much.. 


*Kitty* You don't hear much about it because that wax is work to perfect.
It's a container,natural wax.Treat it as though it is soy.

Start with a small prepped container.
I'd use the all natural wicks,not the votive zinc cored.

Check the melt point for the wax.Start the pouring temp at that.Try not adding any additives,colors, or scents.

Pour,let it rest 24hrs,trim the wick a little smaller then recommended.Light and test in a draft free environment.For the first burn,let the wick do it's job.The melt pool has to reach the sides.When that happens,extinguish the flame.Let the pool harden.Repeat.

I've read what others have complained about.They didn't mention if or what they added in addition to the wax.They most likely added something that wasn't meant to be in it.

The problem could also be in not burning it properly to begin with.People rush,get frustrated and basically don't pay attention to what wicks they used.

Anyways..that's my take on it..
Good luck.

Munky.


----------



## IanT (Oct 24, 2009)

sweeeet more info :.... lovin it 

I think I d like to try coconut wax at some point now lol.. i didnt even know it existed!...maybe make a coco-beeswax candle ... nice and all natural....


----------



## kittywings (Oct 24, 2009)

How's the scent throw?


----------



## Wax Munky (Oct 24, 2009)

Kitty.

I have gone well out of my way to help you.I did the homework.Can't you do the burn and learn part? Did you even read what I posted?
If you had, you would have read the answer in my very first post about it.
Then I go on give you more info..And the answer of where to start.

But all I read back from you is "Yeah I read that and?" "Well what about?"

You didn't so much as say thank you!  I'm not the only chandler around.Did you see anyone step up besides me? No.

I'm sorry if this is a rough post.Try and understand it from my point of view.It's frustrating to read that the time I took to help you,the research typing it all up,and energy was a waste of my time.I honestly don't know what else I can say.I've done everything I can or could do to help.But sometimes doing things on your own is the best teacher.

Honestly good luck.

Munky.


----------



## IanT (Oct 25, 2009)

Play nice 8)


----------



## kittywings (Oct 25, 2009)

Dearest Munky,

There's no reason to get your knickers in a twist.  

If you look at the posts that I made, you will see that basically I wanted to know about the possible drawbacks to using this wax, because I have only seen limited things about it and what I DID find was only positive.  I wasn't looking for a lesson in how to use it.  

In my view, a site that sells the wax/candles made with it, is hardly going to point out it's faults.

Also, I should have specified to Ian's query about links when I said I didn't have any, that I didn't have any that weren't on the first page of a google search (I usually assume that people have already taken that road when posting a question... but you know what "assuming does....").

I can understand your frustration with someone asking what you feel are "stupid questions," BELIEVE me, I see enough of it; however, if you take issue with someone asking a question, you don't HAVE to respond.  Lord knows, I have held my "tongue" (... fingers?) when I see the repeats of "what's a salt bar? what does CPHP mean?" again and AGAIN.    However, I still don't feel that I was out of line asking about other's experiences with a little talked about wax.  

I have no issue with doing my own research, but part of that research is getting the opinions of my peers.

Anyhoo,  I hold no grudge, "chandle" with my blessing and enjoy your bananas.


Seacrest, out.  8)


----------



## MoonlightEternal (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope no one jumps on me for this, but what about scent? As far as I saw, no one mentioned that. Munkey's post specifically said burn it without fragrance. Does that mean it can't take fragrance? And I'd also like to hear any drawbacks. 

I found this interesting: This candle is made out of organic coconut wax. Coconut wax is made by taking warm organic coconut oil and cooling it very slowly. Coconut oil is a very complex fat, containing several different fatty acids. The fatty acids with higher melting points solidify first---at just the right moment of cooling, they separate the solid fatty acids from the liquid. This is called fractionating. It's a physical separation and no chemicals are used in this process. These harder fatty acids is the coconut wax we use in these awesome candles. 

http://www.bubbleandbee.com/servlet/the ... dle/Detail


----------



## holly99 (Oct 26, 2009)

Some of the info posted mentioned that it has a good hot and cold scent throw. I think what WaxMunky meant by no fragrance was more from a test standpoint and how it burns, etc.

Now scent info from personal experience would be nice.


----------



## kittywings (Oct 28, 2009)

holly99 said:
			
		

> Now scent info from personal experience would be nice.



Exactly!  I guess I'm destined not to get an answer though, because no matter where I ask the question, no one ever answers!   :cry:


----------



## soygirl (Oct 28, 2009)

Wax Munky, and everbody else here. I am going to try this, I shoud be getting my coconut wax tomorrow. Wish me luck. So I'm going to use a smaller container with no dye or FO, let it get a full melt pool(I use CD wicks what do ya think). Then add my dye for the next burn, get a full melt pool  then ad FO and do it again. Hey can I follow instruction   

Linda 
It's snowing like a big dog here in Colorado :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## holly99 (Oct 28, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> holly99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew what you were after Kitty.  :wink:  I am still very interested. Coconut wax intrigues me much more than soy.


----------



## holly99 (Oct 28, 2009)

soygirl said:
			
		

> Wax Munky, and everbody else here. I am going to try this, I shoud be getting my coconut wax tomorrow. Wish me luck. So I'm going to use a smaller container with no dye or FO, let it get a full melt pool(I use CD wicks what do ya think). Then add my dye for the next burn, get a full melt pool  then ad FO and do it again. Hey can I follow instruction
> 
> Linda
> It's snowing like a big dog here in Colorado :twisted:  :twisted:



Cool! Sounds fun....so does the snow!


----------



## kittywings (Oct 28, 2009)

holly99 said:
			
		

> kittywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too!  

I'm glad you understood me!


----------



## soygirl (Oct 28, 2009)

It still has not stoped snowing, but I can make candles


----------



## carebear (Oct 29, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> holly99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well don't take it too personally - not ignoring you, but most of us don't post simply to say we don't know... yanno?


----------



## IanT (Oct 29, 2009)

MoonlightEternal said:
			
		

> I hope no one jumps on me for this, but what about scent? As far as I saw, no one mentioned that. Munkey's post specifically said burn it without fragrance. Does that mean it can't take fragrance? And I'd also like to hear any drawbacks.
> 
> I found this interesting: This candle is made out of organic coconut wax. Coconut wax is made by taking warm organic coconut oil and cooling it very slowly. Coconut oil is a very complex fat, containing several different fatty acids. The fatty acids with higher melting points solidify first---at just the right moment of cooling, they separate the solid fatty acids from the liquid. This is called fractionating. It's a physical separation and no chemicals are used in this process. These harder fatty acids is the coconut wax we use in these awesome candles.
> 
> http://www.bubbleandbee.com/servlet/the ... dle/Detail



No chemicals?!?!?! NOW THAT SOUNDS LIKE A WAX FOR ME!!!

Im going to have to try this one once I delve into making candles!

Soy--- Let us know how it goes I am very interested to see your results! 

This is veeeery interesting


----------



## kittywings (Oct 29, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> kittywings said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, it wasn't you I was referring to, Carebear.


----------



## soygirl (Oct 29, 2009)

I will let you all know how it goes. Pobably this weekend.

Let's make candles,  

Soygirl

Hey maybe I'll change my name to "Coconut MaMa"


----------



## IanT (Oct 29, 2009)

I like it...sounds hot lol   8) 

Just as long as its not Coco-Loco-Mama lol


----------



## holly99 (Oct 29, 2009)

That was a nice little laugh for the morning.


----------



## IanT (Oct 30, 2009)

Laughter is Healing


----------



## soygirl (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Love this coconut wax, but I'm still working on wicking. Put htp 105 in 3" status jar, no way. Now I have 2 htp 83's is doing better burning 6 hrs now. Is that too long?

Started with cd's, one cd22, no way. They told me at the supplier to use htp so that's where I'm at. Any Ideas?

Soygirl


----------

